# Snowboarding in the garden



## HDsports (Sep 5, 2015)

What an nice idea, when you cant wait for the winter
Video: VIDEO/SNOWBOARDING-IN-THE-GARDEN | LAOLA1.tv


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

:hairy: I was stupid enough to click the link thnking I"d see something kinda cool :facepalm1:

really had nothing better to do till the 3rd cup of coffee kicks in. Goll Damn this season better get started soon....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

First post with links.... always a red flag.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yeah, it's actually about snowboarding, so it's technically not spam. But it's basically clickbait to get you to watch all the damned ads on their site.

And the video is educational, as in how _not_ to do a park video.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I never made it that far in too even see the video. 
Ya like I said only reason I even opened the thread was I was bored over my morning cup of coffee


----------

